# net send nachbilden ab vista



## Desertstorm2788 (19. Sep 2010)

Hallo an alle

ich hoffe es kann mir wer weiter halfen.

ich möchte ein chatprog schreiben und habe erfahren das wir jetzt neue PC´s mit win7 bekommen (vorher XP) und jetzt hab ich das problem, dass Net send nicht mehr in windows integriert ist.

daher meine Frage gibt es eine möglichkeit diese Netsend funktion hachzubauen bzw. hat wer eine bibliotheksdatei dafür? oder gibt es andere möglichteiten nachrichten über ein netzwerk zu schicken?

danke im vorraus


----------



## FArt (20. Sep 2010)

java net send windows - Google-Suche


----------



## ARadauer (20. Sep 2010)

cool! erster Treffer: http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/106092-net-send-nachbilden-ab-vista.html Google is schon schnell!


----------



## Blakh (20. Sep 2010)

Hoffen wir, dass er jetzt nicht in einer Endlosschleife festhängt


----------



## ARadauer (20. Sep 2010)

also vielleicht nochmal zu frage: Eine kleine chat server client anwendung kann man ganz einfach selber mit java boardmitteln realisieren. Such einfach mal nach java chat tutorial da findet man sicher sehr viele beispiele...


----------

